# Techtonics Tuning Exhaust



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

Anybody have it? How's it sound? the enxt move for my wife's car is exhaust, but I don't want anything loud and obnoxious--the AWE set up sounds a bit too loud for my taste


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

I have one, 2 Borla mufflers...a little loud for me, but the product is nice, perfect fit, easy install.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

i've got a eurojet exhaust hopefully coming this week. they say that it is really mellow...but to be honest i've heard that the tech. exhaust is the quietest of the bunch. have you searched you tube? you may have a good chance of deciding that way!
Good luck


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

TylerO28 said:


> i've got a eurojet exhaust hopefully coming this week. they say that it is really mellow...but to be honest i've heard that the tech. exhaust is the quietest of the bunch. have you searched you tube? you may have a good chance of deciding that way!
> Good luck


i have eurojet catback and it's not THAT quiet. you definitely know it's there at all times, especially on highway trips. the rabbit doesn't have good noise dampening when it's stock, adding an exhaust makes it loud loud. worth every penny though lol makes the rabbit sound like a little lambo


----------



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Notice any gains or does it just feel faster because of the noise. My MK2 Golf has a hybrid of TT and Euro Sport and it sounds pretty good, but mixing was not a part of the original plan, and I'm sure as hell not going to mix again.


----------



## turtles (Mar 17, 2010)

Schrottplatzer said:


> Thanks for the replies. Notice any gains or does it just feel faster because of the noise. My MK2 Golf has a hybrid of TT and Euro Sport and it sounds pretty good, but mixing was not a part of the original plan, and I'm sure as hell not going to mix again.


there's definitely not a lot of gain, but the car is more responsive in higher rpms than it used to be, and feels a little lazier in the lower rpms.


----------



## VWShocker (Mar 19, 2010)

Got one with the dual Borla. Mated to the USP test pipe, it was loud as hell but a good kind of loud. 

I've since mated it back up to the stock cat pipe and exhaust manifold and its barely loud at all. Going to see how it does up against the EJ Header and pipe. 

Warning, if you plan to mate this up to the USP test pipe, your neighbors will HATE you in the mornings for cold starts when the secondary air pump kicks in and starts the car at 1500-1750 rpm first thing. 

As matter of fact, I have video of my 2.5 on the Dyno with the TT dual Borla and USP pipe. 

-E


----------



## b1aCkDeA7h (May 27, 2008)

Dual borla dual tip here. It's quiet to me, but then again, it might be the fact that my friends have had loud exhausts (a buddy club on a stock KA 240sx comes to mind).

Honestly, I'd have something better to compare to if I were to hear other exhausts in person. Youtube videos give you a good sense but to me, it's nowhere near as good as hearing it in person.

Definitely happy about the quietness of the TT dual borla dual tip.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

you know another option for you could be to find an exhaust shop near you that may be able to Tailor the tone for you. i mean try out a muffler, if it's loud have them add a resonator. start with a resonator and a muffler, bring them maybe a picture of an exhaust so they can see the layout. then if it's too quiet drop the res. if too loud maybe another muffler. possibly even try a baffled one over a wide open muffler. there are many shops that could do good work for you i'm sure. THE only real downside to local shops is that most of them don't have access to a mandrel... they all use crush bends. these bends do create some restriction. and most don't do stainless like most of the companies do that fabricate good exhaust. but shoot 2.5" piping with a few mufflers or resonators can make the car sound fabulous. 

most shops would be able to make an aluminized tubing, crush bent 2.5" system for a pretty fair price. 

give that idea a shot!


----------



## Schrottplatzer (Jun 13, 2009)

I'd love to take it to a local shop, but I'm in Germany where the Euro rapes your wallet and Tuv, and other inspections limit what shops are willing to do. I go in and explain that their inspection systems don't apply to me and they are still afraid to do the work because they don't want to get caught customizing something! It's crazy


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

ooh! that sucks! i'm afraid you may have to go the expensive route then! sorry to hear that. the other option over a shop is pick up some tubing... pre bent mandrel guys. and get yourself skilled at TIG welding and Build yourself one! i'd love to do that however i can only MIG a bead worth looking at... and i like polished clean tig welds. also i'm not sure but i don't think you can mig stainless very easily...
CORRECT me please if i am wrong. maybe i'm just that bad at mig welding too! :banghead:


----------



## Dantoweed60 (Feb 2, 2010)

I added a magnaflow 5" round behind a hi flow metal cat as a resonator and it dropped the sound considerably.


----------

